# Currently Reading



## Matthias (Nov 11, 2008)

What is everyone currently reading? I ask because it helps give me ideas for my ever expanding library..

I am currently reading "History of the Christian Church" Vol 1 Aposolic Christianity by Philip Schaff, and "The Story of Civilization" Book 3 Ceasar and Christ by Will Durant.


I am a history nut


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 11, 2008)

Right now apart from Scripture (I'm so bad about this, having several books going) I am reading:

A Serious Call to a Devout and Holy Life, William Law
Always Ready, Greg Bahnsen
The Life of John Newton, Josiah Bull
The Mischief of Sin, Thomas Watson
Saved By Grace, Herman Bavinck
Family Religion, Matthew Henry

I *think* that's all. Not too bad, actually, only six


----------



## Leslie (Nov 11, 2008)

Just finished Mayflower by Nathaniel Philbrick--a secular, fascinating history, well documented, sympathetic to the Puritans for the most part.


----------



## toddpedlar (Nov 11, 2008)

Whoops! Seven! Left off Manton's Sermons on Hebrews 11!


----------



## OPC'n (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm reading "Concerning the End For Which God Created the Word" by Edwards, "All of Grace" by Spurgeon and plowing through "The Institutes of Christian Religion" by Calvin. Edward's is the hardest but is very good it will take me some time to get through it.


----------



## jwithnell (Nov 11, 2008)

Owen's Death of Death (I promised myself I'd read it this winter!); Piper's series of short biographies; I'm also on an Edwards kick, kind of reading related history without a whole lot of planning.


----------



## Jen (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm busy with my assigned reading, especially right now (a little over three and a-half weeks of classes left before reading days and finals!):

Augustine, "City of God" (selected readings)
Peter Brown, "Augustine of Hippo"
Bengt Hägglund, "History of Theology"
J.D. Kelly, "Early Christian Doctrine"
H. Chadwick, "History of the Early Church"


----------



## he beholds (Nov 11, 2008)

Man, you guys put me to shame I need to bust into some non-fiction! 
I ordered my husband _Christless Christianity _for festivus, so maybe I'll read that soon.


----------



## davidsuggs (Nov 11, 2008)

Splitting between two books right now, my typical habit. Knowing God by JI Packer and By What Standard? by RJ Rushdoony.


----------



## Quickened (Nov 11, 2008)

The mortification of sin by John Owen

(i almost made this thread a couple of weeks ago!)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 11, 2008)

_How God Wants Us to Worship Him_ - Joe Morecraft, III

and

Calvin's Commentary on Malachi


----------



## eqdj (Nov 11, 2008)

This is my "Currently Reading" shelf from goodreads.com

My practice is to study along with what my church is teaching through. 
Currently it's Hebrews, Philippians, The Doctrine of God, and the Baptist Catechism.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 11, 2008)

Calvin's _Institutes_. Don't tell Johnny Hunt.


----------



## Berit (Nov 11, 2008)

_Accepted and Renewed in Christ: The "Twofold Grace of God" and the Interpretation of Calvin's Theology_, by Cornelis P. Venema

_Life in Christ: Union with Christ and Twofold Grace in Calvin's Theology_, by Mark A. Garcia


----------



## Casey (Nov 11, 2008)

Bavink's _Prolegomena_ before bed.


----------



## ChristianHedonist (Nov 12, 2008)

_Basic Biomechanics of the Musculoskeletal System_, _Medical Instrumentation and Design_, _Introduction to Programming with C++_, _Vector Mechanics for Engineers: Statics and Dynamics_... 

Oh wait, you're probably more interested in my extra-curricular, theological reading:
_Future Grace_ by John Piper
_The Godly Man's Picture_ by Thomas Watson
_Mere Christianity_ by C. S. Lewis


----------



## lnoles68 (Nov 12, 2008)

I am currently reading:

The Story of Christianity, Justo Gonzalez
The Institutes of the Christian Religion, John Calvin
What Jesus Demands from the World, John Piper
Baptist Confessions of Faith, William Lumpkin
1689 Confession in Modern English
A Baptist Catechism, John Piper


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm reading:

Desiring God- John Piper (again)
Disciplines of a Godly Man- R. Kent Hughes (Point man group book)
The Reformed Pastor- Richard Baxter (Homework)


----------



## Southern Presbyterian (Nov 18, 2008)

*Update*



Southern Presbyterian said:


> _How God Wants Us to Worship Him_ - Joe Morecraft, III



Finished this one last night.

Just started Putting Amazing Back into Grace - Michael Horton

And continuing to read various commentaries on the Book of Malachi.


----------



## Matthias (Nov 18, 2008)

Leslie said:


> Just finished Mayflower by Nathaniel Philbrick--a secular, fascinating history, well documented, sympathetic to the Puritans for the most part.



This sounds like an interesting book... I think I will check it out


----------



## Grymir (Nov 18, 2008)

The Death of Meaning by Rushdoony

TI-86 users manual

Browsing through How Should We Then Live? by Francis Schaeffer

Next up - The History of The Church by Eusebius (for the 3rd time)

I wish I had Philip Schaff's books. They'd be great reading!


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Nov 18, 2008)

Reformational Theology: A New Paradigm for Doing Dogmatics by Gordon Stykeman

Theology of the Sacraments by Baille

Everything else is packed and ready for the move.


----------



## Dwimble (Nov 18, 2008)

_Liberal Fascism_ -Jonah Goldberg

_Empire of the East_ -Fred Saberhagen


----------



## bookslover (Nov 18, 2008)

In no particular order:

_Memoirs: Volume One: Year of Decisions_ by Harry S. Truman (Garden City: Doubleday & Company, Inc., 1955) This is the first of the two volumes of Truman's presidential memoirs. I like to call Truman the "last sane Democrat."

_The Jeweler's Eye_ by William F. Buckley, Jr. (New York: G. P. Putnam's Sons, 1969) This is a collection of Buckley's essays and articles published to that point.

_Moral Essays: Volume 1_ by Seneca; translated from the Latin by John W. Basore; The Loeb Classical Library (Cambridge: Harvard University Press, 1928) The Roman writer Seneca, whose older brother, Novatus, is the Gallio of Acts 18:12-17.

_The Lives of the Novelists_ by Sir Walter Scott; reprint; the _Everyman's Library_ series (London: J. M. Dent & Sons, 1910) Biographies of novelists whose works were reprinted in a multi-volume format in the early 1820s. Same idea as Samuel Johnson's _Lives of the English Poets_ (1779, 1781).


----------

